# Solved: Low Spec Laptop vs. Ubuntu.



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a Compaq Presario M2000 Laptop with Windows XP Home SP3 currently installed. It has the following specs: 1.30GHz Celeron Processor, 480mb RAM, and a 40Gb HDD. It has been running very poorly over the past few months, and I have given up hope of trying to cut anymore of Windows out to support the very few programs it runs. I have decided that I should load up Linux Ubuntu or Xubuntu, but I have a few concerns over the compatibility of drivers, programs and efficiency after the switch. I figure that I should dual-boot for awhile until we get used to the new OS ensure that all of programs run as correctly as possible, then eventually dump Windows all together. What does everybody think of this plan? Would Linux be considerably faster than Windows, would dual-booting be too much for it too handle on such a low spec computer or am I wasting my time? And what would be the easiest way to transfer drivers and replace the ones that need replacing? If you need any more info just ask. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Even before you dual boot you can try Linux on the machine. Get Linux LiveCDs (known as Desktop in Ubuntu). They will run totally from the CD-Rom and leave your Hard Drive absolutely untouched and unchanged - as though they had never been there.

There is a large list of LiveCds at http://www.livecdlist.com/

BEWARE! Because they run from the CD-Rom they will run slower than if they were installed.
.
You can try Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu etc. Look at Distrowatch to see other distros which are popular at the moment.

If you consider yourself a Linux newbie you might be better with Mint Linux. It is based on Ubuntu, but has most of the restricted stuff already installed. If you consider yourelf more Linux experienced you might be better with Crunchbang Linux - again based on Ubuntu, but it uses Openbox as a window manager rather than Gnome- fast and clean. Both Mint and Crunchbang have very supportive forums.

Drivers? Linux is different in that many "drivers" are already in the kernel and you do not need to install them separately . Exceptions are usually video drivers and wifidrivers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Definitely do as advised and try the live CD. If that loads and runs, then you have the drivers. They are not so likely to be a problem as the CPU. Ubuntu may have been compiled on a newer CPU than you have. But if that is the case, it won't boot from the live CD and that question will be answered. You'd have to go back to an older version.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can also install Ubuntu (or its cousins) with the Wubi installer the same as you install any Windows application. You get a dual boot configuration w/o the extra work of partitioning your hard drive. Not a good long term solution, but excellent for the short or medium term while you are deciding if you really want it. It also uninstalls the same as any other Windows program.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you use WUBI, you can also still boot it even if Windows won't boot (unless it's an MBR problem or something that serious). Though Windows helps create the drive for Ubuntu, Ubuntu is completely independent of Windows once installed, so you can still use it to repair Windows or recover files.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay, thanks guys for all of your suggestions, I downloaded and LiveCD'ed Mint Linux, and it ran quicker than Windows has been, so I figure I'd stick with it. The only problem is that the internet wouldn't work. In Windows Device Manager it is listed as "Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN". So I have two questions, 1. How do I go about repartitioning the hard drive, to make Linux fit, and 2. How would I come by Drivers for the WiFi card, or is there some setting I need to change to get the internet to work. (The light on the laptop telling me whether the WiFi is on or not doesn't work, so I'm assuming that there are no drivers as opposed to settings, but I'm new to Linux so there might be some box that needs to be ticked, etc.) 

Hope you understand what I'm getting at, Thanks again.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

1. How do I go about repartitioning the hard drive, to make Linux fit,

Look at http://apcmag.com/the_definitive_dualbooting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp_stepbystep.htm

2. How would I come by Drivers for the WiFi card, or is there some setting I need to change to get the internet to work.

First, look in your menu for something that says "Hardware Manager" or "Restricted Hardware Manager" Does your wifi appear in this? If it does you are in luck. You might need to temporarily connect by wire. Hit "Enable". This can take a few minutes before it seems to work. Reboot.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
This worked for wireless on my Dell with Ubuntu/Mint and other _buntu based ones:

http://www.ubuntumini.com/2009/11/broadcom-wireless-driver-fix-in-karmic.html

Mine's not a Dell mini but it worked anyway.

Richard


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

I followed the advice given and proceeded to install Linux Mint, but when it came to re-partitioning the drive, it was telling me that Windows was using up 37.3 GB of space and only 7.8 was free, but in My Computer back in XP, it told me that the C:/ was only 1/4 full. So what do I do know? If I install Linux, on more than the 7.8GB of free space will I lose data on the Windows side? 

Should I reboot Windows and run CCleaner's 'Wipe Free Space' tool and then De-frag a few times? What do you think?


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

I just finished Wiping the 27GB worth of 'free space' with CCleaner, but Linux, is still insisting that there is still 37.3GB worth of Windows on the HDD. I figure I should try another 'Free Space Wiper' program does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Most Linux will be OK with 7.8, are you going to partition?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want more space for a Linux partition you will need to shrink the XP partition, say to 3/4 or 1/2 its current size.

Free space *on a hard drive* (or any other disk) is the space not occupied by partition(s), and it doesn't matter what or how much stuff is in the partition(s). Free space *in a partition* is the space not occupied by data. Linux is talking about the free space on the drive; XP is talking about the free space within the partition (which, confusingly, Microsoft calls drive C).

If XP's Disk Management will not shrink the partition I've found Easeus Partition Master to work well. Or you can probably use the partition manager (GParted?) on the Linux Mint Live CD. Remember that shrinking is a "dangerous" operation, and is one more reason for having your data backed up.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay, It's installed, and Windows didn't crash, but now I have two more questions. Can I run the programs installed from XP (Office 03 and 07) and Norton 360 without re-installing them on Linux or can I just run them from the original files using wine? and two, The laptop has a Broadcom 802.11b/g wireless card in it, but it doesn't work, I did a little research and I realise that this is quite a big problem amongst Linux users, so does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this on Linux Mint? Thanks very much for all of your support so far.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this on Linux Mint?


Look at http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Broadcom_bcm43xx



> Can I run the programs installed from XP (Office 03 and 07) and Norton 360 without re-installing them on Linux or can I just run them from the original files using wine?


No. You need to reinstall them on Linux. Office 03 and 07 can be installed under Wine using the program PlayOnLinux. PlayOnLinux>Install>Office>

Norton 360 is a Windows virus checker. It remains doubtful that you need a virus checker
in Linux at all. If you must have one, you would be better with a Linux Virus Checker


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

What about security in regards to Internet Banking? Is Linux safe for this or is there something that I must install?


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Many people believe that Linux is more secure than Windows - they are using a Linux LiveCD or Linux on a USB stick to use to access their online banking. 

There is nothing extra to install.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry the information in the link you gave me, didn't give me any joy, I have tried numerous different sites, steps and drivers, so I think we'll just have to use the XP side of things to access the net, unless you have any 'miracle cures'. Or I'll just run an Ethernet cable. Thanks, though.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> the information in the link you gave me, didn't give me any joy


What happened? Did you reboot to allow the wireless to start?


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, I did several times, but it didn't work until this morning, when I booted it up, and all the lights, came on and it asked me what the preferred network is and it connected! I didn't do anything but obviously it took a little while for the updated code to kick in. I don't know. So I tried installing the updates, one of which was wine, it installed, but it still had more updates available, there were three more 'Wine related' updates (wine, wine1.2, wine-gecko and wine1.2-gecko), it wanted to install but they give me an error, saying "Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first." So I'm stuck... again. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't worry sorted it, went into Synaptics Package Manager, went from there, I followed the instructions found on this link 
http://www.quicktweaks.com/2008/04/09/install-ms-office-2007-in-linux/ 
and I got setup.exe to load and install but now I can't find where it installed, there are no shortcuts and no signs that is was installed. I left the default install path so C:/Program Files/Microsoft Office. But it's not there. I read on the comments on the bottom of that link that it could be installed in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office. But it not there either. Do I need to re-install it somewhere else or can someone find it? Thanks


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office


.wine means that it is a hidden file. Do you know about hidden files? Normally you can make them visible in your File Manager. I use PCMFM and go PCMFM>View>Show Hidden Files (or Ctrl+H)


----------



## Tadtheo (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't worry got it, I managed to re-install it successfully, but Publisher, and Outlook are useless, and Word is very slow. I could probably put up with Word and replace Outlook with Pidgen but I really need Publisher. I guess I'll still have use XP for that. Thanks for all of your support, through this painful process. Thanks.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

The Linux equivalent of Publisher is Scribus. Just have a look at it.

The post "A victory for Scribus" at - http://forums.computeractive.co.uk/showthread.php?t=199521 - might be of interest...


----------

